# I like how Jordan reacted to their hostage who was killed.



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 4, 2015)

Eye for an eye.

Love it


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

All morally blind people do.  But hey, bin Laden got what he wanted thanks to people like you.  Congrats on that.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> All morally blind people do.  But hey, bin Laden got what he wanted thanks to people like you.  Congrats on that.


I claim no moral ground in the war against terrorists.

Fuck em. I say execute every single one caught ON THE SPOT. Maybe toss you in there for good measure


----------



## pismoe (Feb 4, 2015)

from what I've heard the King has a good attitude and gave a good speech .   I hope that things work out good for him and his country but I'm not sure that they will .  King  has enemies in very high places .


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 4, 2015)

I believe stuffing a grenade up their asses is a fitting punishment.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 4, 2015)

We are justly outraged by the barbarity of ISIS. 

Do we then resort to barbarity in order to prove we cannot be defeated? 

Does barbarity win in the end?

Can we claim outrage if we adopt their tactics?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2015)

Hanging criminals is not the equivalent of burning people to death.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 4, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> We are justly outraged by the barbarity of ISIS.
> 
> Do we then resort to barbarity in order to prove we cannot be defeated?
> 
> ...


Yes
Yes
Yes

Next?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 4, 2015)

We execute American criminals. Does a fucking terrorist deserve better? 

This is the problem with liberals. They're too damn soft.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > All morally blind people do.  But hey, bin Laden got what he wanted thanks to people like you.  Congrats on that.
> ...


Yes, as we know, you lack all morals.  You are just a wounded animal, and just as sane.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 4, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> I believe stuffing a grenade up their asses is a fitting punishment.


Or listening to my wife extol the virtues of feminism and vegetarianism...


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> We execute American criminals. Does a fucking terrorist deserve better?
> 
> This is the problem with liberals. They're too damn soft.


2 And he opened his mouth and taught them, saying:

3 “Blessed are the poor in spirit, for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.

4 “Blessed are those who mourn, for they shall be comforted.

5 “Blessed are the meek, for they shall inherit the earth.

6 “Blessed are those who hunger and thirst for righteousness, for they shall be satisfied.

7 “Blessed are the merciful, for they shall receive mercy.

8 “Blessed are the pure in heart, for they shall see God.

9 “Blessed are the peacemakers, for they shall be called sons of God.

10 “Blessed are those who are persecuted for righteousness' sake, for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.

11 “Blessed are you when others revile you and persecute you and utter all kinds of evil against you falsely on my account. 12 Rejoice and be glad, for your reward is great in heaven, for so they persecuted the prophets who were before you.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> Can we claim outrage if we adopt their tactics?


No, but they do not understand that when you become what you hate you are worthy only of their fate, especially in the Eyes of God.


----------



## nodoginnafight (Feb 4, 2015)

These people were convicted in a court of law and already sentenced to death.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > We execute American criminals. Does a fucking terrorist deserve better?
> ...


Keep your stupid jibberish to yourself. There is no place for your god in my opinion.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 4, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > I believe stuffing a grenade up their asses is a fitting punishment.
> ...



You mean you eat a carrot and a mung bean every Tuesday?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 4, 2015)

nodoginnafight said:


> These people were convicted in a court of law and already sentenced to death.



and for the rest of the story..............The King was ready to trade one of these for his pilot back...............even though convicted and already sentenced to death.

They just got their execution dates moved up.  EYE FOR AN EYE................

What court of law did the pilot receive when they burned him..............None...........and on the battlefield there are NO COURTS OF LAW............Only WINNERS AND LOSERS.


----------



## paulitician (Feb 4, 2015)

I hear what you're saying, but Jordan had no legitimate justification for bombing Syria. It's a Syrian Civil War. Jordan should have stayed out of it. Now they've created a whole lot of unnecessary problems for themselves. This pilot died a truly horrific death. I've seen the entire video. Sadly, his Government made the decision to meddle in another nation's internal affairs. That cost him his life.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 4, 2015)

nodoginnafight said:


> These people were convicted in a court of law and already sentenced to death.



Criminal vs terrorists 

And YOU give the terrorists the benefit of the doubt.

I say nuke all the sand in the middle east & create one big piece of glass decorated with Arab terrorist brains.


----------



## nodoginnafight (Feb 4, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> nodoginnafight said:
> 
> 
> > These people were convicted in a court of law and already sentenced to death.
> ...



What !?!?!?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2015)

PMH is neither moral nor humane; he has nothing to offer this thread.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 4, 2015)

So, let's do a quick comparison.

Radical Islamists claim that their interpretation of scripture is the only valid interpretation.  All other interpretations are heresy and should be purged. 

Radical Conservatives believe that their interpretation of the constitution is the only valid interpretation.  All other interpretations and political ideas are heresy, treason, communist or otherwise evil and should be purged.

Radical Islamists easily resort to barbarity to further their cause.

Conservatives are easily persuaded that barbarity is an even form of justice when dealing with their opponents.

Radical Islamists are motivated by their sense of righteousness.

Conservatives are motivated by their sense of righteousness.

Radical Islamists claim they respect women while subjugating them to strict codes of dress and comportment.

Conservatives claim they respect women by refusing them their reproductive freedom and refusing to pay them equal pay as men for the same work.

Radical Islamists would roll back societal mores to what they think is a simpler time.

Conservatives have been complaining about the effects of popular culture since, well, ever.

Does a Conservative mindset in either the Middle East or modern America lead to such thoughts, or do such thoughts comprise a Conservative mindset?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 4, 2015)

nodoginnafight said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > nodoginnafight said:
> ...


I see my hyperbole bothers you more than the activity of terrorism.

Can't say I'm surprised


----------



## bodecea (Feb 4, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > All morally blind people do.  But hey, bin Laden got what he wanted thanks to people like you.  Congrats on that.
> ...


I agree....we should no longer even bother with pretending we have any high moral ground.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 4, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Spoken like a true Jihadist!


----------



## hadit (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > We execute American criminals. Does a fucking terrorist deserve better?
> ...



Wait, I thought the US government was not supposed to follow Christian principles.  When did this happen?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> PMH is neither moral nor humane; he has nothing to offer this thread.


The teachings of Jesus are nothing?  Good to know however even the Muslims respect them, just not these Muslims but then again, neither do most Christians past or present.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2015)

nodoginnafight said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > nodoginnafight said:
> ...


The jihadists of the ME do not realize we the American people will turn the ME into a hellfire of molten radioactive glass before we let them threaten our children while not loving theirs.

They have no idea how cruel we are to people of "color."


----------



## nodoginnafight (Feb 4, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> nodoginnafight said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



It wasn't the hyperbole, it was that bullshit about me giving terrorists the benefit of the doubt.
Where the hell did THAT come from?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 4, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> So, let's do a quick comparison.
> 
> Radical Islamists claim that their interpretation of scripture is the only valid interpretation.  All other interpretations are heresy and should be purged.
> 
> ...


So lets recap:

You just said a bunch of bullshit that is irrelevant to this thread.

You are irrelevant


----------



## bodecea (Feb 4, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> So, let's do a quick comparison.
> 
> Radical Islamists claim that their interpretation of scripture is the only valid interpretation.  All other interpretations are heresy and should be purged.
> 
> ...


It appears to be a generic Conservative, Fundamentalist Religion mindset.   Make no mistakes, if it weren't for the protection of secular rule of law in this country.....the Conservative Fundamentalists would be doing the same thing the Puritan Conservative Fundamentalists did back in the 1600s.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

hadit said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


It isn't, but if it did why would that upset you?  You're a Christian right?  Did not the Christ teach that one should be moral?


----------



## Edgetho (Feb 4, 2015)

Jordan executes terrorists....

We trade five of them for one traitor


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 4, 2015)

nodoginnafight said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > nodoginnafight said:
> ...


Didn't YOU say they weren't convicted in a court?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > So, let's do a quick comparison.
> ...


Yeppers, and it's why the Founders did what they did, otherwise this would be Jesusland.


----------



## nodoginnafight (Feb 4, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> nodoginnafight said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Please note the bold and underlined post that YOU quoted.
Did you READ IT before you fired back your bullshit?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 4, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> nodoginnafight said:
> 
> 
> > These people were convicted in a court of law and already sentenced to death.
> ...


Yep....no moral high ground there.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 4, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Spoken like a moron who can't tell the difference between an American exercising his first amendment rights & a fucking terrorist 

Stupid fucking liberals


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 4, 2015)

paulitician said:


> I hear what you're saying, but Jordan had no legitimate justification for bombing Syria. It's a Syrian Civil War. Jordan should have stayed out of it. Now they've created a whole lot of unnecessary problems for themselves. This pilot died a truly horrific death. I've seen the entire video. Sadly, his Government made the decision to meddle in another nation's internal affairs. That cost him his life.


ISIS has threatened the entire region...........Under it's Califate or ideology all countries in the region including Jordan are to be under it's control..............

Jordan sees them for what they are today...........a threat to the region and themselves...............so they are smacking them down along with other arab countries.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 4, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > nodoginnafight said:
> ...


Haven't we learned anything in the last 10 years? You can keep on pretending to be Aunt Bee & Gomer Pyle. No one gives a fuck about your lectures of kindness or position of tolerance. 

After all these years any you dumb ass libs STILL don't understand what makes these terrorists tick & what makes them run.


----------



## paulitician (Feb 4, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > I hear what you're saying, but Jordan had no legitimate justification for bombing Syria. It's a Syrian Civil War. Jordan should have stayed out of it. Now they've created a whole lot of unnecessary problems for themselves. This pilot died a truly horrific death. I've seen the entire video. Sadly, his Government made the decision to meddle in another nation's internal affairs. That cost him his life.
> ...



Jordan does what it's told. It's a Western puppet-regime in power there. They were ordered by the U.S. and others to bomb Syria. And now they have to pay a price for that meddling. It is what it is.


----------



## nodoginnafight (Feb 4, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



You quoted my post again. Is this your way of apologizing?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 4, 2015)

paulitician said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


As you ignore that they are a country of their own, and ISIS has them targeted as part of their new version of the Middle East..............

ISIS wants all countries there to come under their control, and countries like Jordan are saying the hell you will.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 4, 2015)

paulitician said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


Lol

Umm, is there any tinfoil left in the store?


----------



## Mindful (Feb 4, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Is he justifying ISIS?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 4, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


Could be interpreted that way I suppose. 
Was a strange statement either way


----------



## paulitician (Feb 4, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Actually, Jordan's bombing of Syria is an unprovoked attack. They did it because they were ordered to. They know who butters their bread. They had no business meddling in Syria's Civil War.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

7 “Blessed are the merciful, for they shall receive mercy.

8 “Blessed are the pure in heart, for they shall see God.

9 “Blessed are the peacemakers, for they shall be called sons of God.

10 “Blessed are those who are persecuted for righteousness' sake, for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.

Sorry Jesus. They aren't interested in being Sons, they'd rather bomb the shit out of people, it's more fun, like a video game, with real blood and guts.


----------



## paulitician (Feb 4, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Not justifying, but i can see why ISIS sees the Jordanian bombing in Syria as an unprovoked attack. Jordan has no legitimate justification for meddling in Syria's Civil War. They've just provoked a whole lot of unnecessary problems for themselves.


----------



## g5000 (Feb 4, 2015)

The king of Jordan is pissed.  He is going to start bombing the shit out of ISIS.

Speaking of his revenge, he actually said, "The only problem we’re going to have is running out of fuel and bullets.”

(_cue theatrical movie music_)


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 4, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


In case you were unaware ISIS is NOT a controlling part of the government in Syria so what they think of getting blown the fuck up is irrelevant


----------



## paulitician (Feb 4, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Well, then i guess it's a free-for-all now. If the U.S. says it's ok for any nation around the world to go ahead and bomb Syria, than i guess it's ok. Looks like Jordan took them up on that offer. But now they'll have to pay a price for it.


----------



## nodoginnafight (Feb 4, 2015)

g5000 said:


> The king of Jordan is pissed.  He is going to start bombing the shit out of ISIS.
> 
> Speaking of his revenge, he actually said, "The only problem we’re going to have is running out of fuel and bullets.”
> 
> (_cue theatrical movie music_)



IMHO: The more the merrier


----------



## g5000 (Feb 4, 2015)

nodoginnafight said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > The king of Jordan is pissed.  He is going to start bombing the shit out of ISIS.
> ...


I say we send Jordan more fuel and bullets.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2015)

Paulitiican, one is responsible for what is going on in one's territory, and if you had a mad dog in your back yard you had not put down, so, believe me, I would take care of it.  You would be very stupid to try to retaliate.  You would end up in jail for a long time.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 4, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Other than tactics, what is the difference between a radical Islamist and a radical American Conservative?


----------



## g5000 (Feb 4, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Not justifying, but i can see why ISIS sees the Jordanian bombing in Syria as an unprovoked attack. Jordan has no legitimate justification for meddling in Syria's Civil War. They've just provoked a whole lot of unnecessary problems for themselves.


Jordan has been bombing ISIS, not Syria.  You are being deliberately stupid on this point.

ISIS has made their plans for taking over the Middle East, including Jordan, quite plain.  Jordan is acting in self-defense.


----------



## paulitician (Feb 4, 2015)

Americans should be fully exposed to the videos ISIS releases. It's a real shame censorship has become the 'new-norm' in America today. Shame on YouTube and the rest, who consistently choose censorship. People can learn something from seeing these videos. They need to listen and and see what these people are saying and doing.

The People shouldn't be forced to rely solely on a corrupt American Government/Corporate Media to inform them. Because the Government/Corporate Media lies. It's essential that the People be exposed to these videos free of any Government/Corporate Media censorship. The People should demand it.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 4, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Eye for an eye.
> 
> Love it


Of course you do, you're a conservative; and like many on the right you disdain due process and the rule of law.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2015)

Paulitician, you are inept clown and enemy of the US.

Step along.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 4, 2015)

What a facile thing to say: The U.S. orders countries around the world to bomb the crap out of wherever.


----------



## nodoginnafight (Feb 4, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Eye for an eye.
> ...



Well, the people Jordan executed had already been convicted in a court of law and sentenced to death. As one previous poster put it, "They just got their execution date moved up."

So it's not quite equal acts. Just MHO.


----------



## nodoginnafight (Feb 4, 2015)

g5000 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Not justifying, but i can see why ISIS sees the Jordanian bombing in Syria as an unprovoked attack. Jordan has no legitimate justification for meddling in Syria's Civil War. They've just provoked a whole lot of unnecessary problems for themselves.
> ...



Not to mention the huge number of refugees Jordan is taking in from Syria.


----------



## hadit (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



I'm also not in charge of the US' response to terror.


----------



## paulitician (Feb 4, 2015)

g5000 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Not justifying, but i can see why ISIS sees the Jordanian bombing in Syria as an unprovoked attack. Jordan has no legitimate justification for meddling in Syria's Civil War. They've just provoked a whole lot of unnecessary problems for themselves.
> ...



It's not their war. They've only injected themselves into it because their Western puppet masters ordered them to. It's a decision they may truly regret someday.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

hadit said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Answer the question.  What's the problem if the US responded as a Christian would?  Do you think Jesus wouldn't approve?


----------



## paulitician (Feb 4, 2015)

nodoginnafight said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Taking in refugees is not a legitimate justification for bombing in Syria.


----------



## hadit (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> 7 “Blessed are the merciful, for they shall receive mercy.
> 
> 8 “Blessed are the pure in heart, for they shall see God.
> 
> ...



Since Jesus didn't address governments, your statement is moot.


----------



## nodoginnafight (Feb 4, 2015)

This is Jordan's war.
If they are stupid enough to bury their heads in the sand, they will get mowed down too.

How did isolationism work out for Chamberlain?


----------



## hadit (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Apples and oranges.  Jesus didn't talk about how a country should respond to another country, He talked about how His followers should respond to other people.  Keep trying, though.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...




You could ask him to paint your house.


----------



## hadit (Feb 4, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



One will kill you for blaspheming his god.  The other is the American.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Feb 4, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> *I like how Jordan reacted to their hostage who was killed.*
> 
> Eye for an eye.
> 
> Love it



Well, it was a step in the right direction.  But every jet Jordan owns, flying into Iraq dropping as many bombs on ISIS, until they run out of Bombs or Jet fuel, would have been a better response, Or... one well placed bomb on the White House, given that THAT is where ISIS started.   Would have been a better response... .


----------



## hadit (Feb 4, 2015)

Mindful said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



He wouldn't like what I'd write on the walls.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

hadit said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > 7 “Blessed are the merciful, for they shall receive mercy.
> ...


Ah, so God doesn't care what governments do?  Got it.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> All morally blind people do.  But hey, bin Laden got what he wanted thanks to people like you.  Congrats on that.



The bible is very clear that if you permit a murderer to shed blood and not deliver a death penalty (the courts) and execute that individual you are defiling the land.  The United States used to deliver the death penalty to murderers who were found guilty too.  Not so much anymore.


----------



## zeke (Feb 4, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> We execute American criminals. Does a fucking terrorist deserve better?
> 
> This is the problem with liberals. They're too damn soft.





Yeah that pussy Obama, he shoves a Hellfire missile up their ass. When they are hanging out with their family and friends. 
What an ole softy Obama is.

This is the problem with right winers like you. You're stupid and type before you think.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 4, 2015)

hadit said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


So, tactics.


----------



## Rocko (Feb 4, 2015)

This proves liberals are full of shit when they try to create a moral equivalency between us and Arabs. Sure we don't read everyone their Miranda rights, but if we were Arabs we'd be straight executing people when they mess with one of our own.


----------



## hadit (Feb 4, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



End results are slightly different too.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Feb 4, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Well, Americans ARE Conservatives... and the only means for such to be RADICAL is where the idiot is found using the word.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



You are mistaken, PMH.  The laws of the land are to be obeyed - if someone murders someone else - they stand trial and can be given a death penalty.  America had a case of a woman who murdered someone with a pick axe.  Carla Faye Tucker - I believe that was her name.  She became a Christian but she still had to face the consequences of her crime and was put to death.  There are consequences to deciding to become a jihadist - a murderer - and the followers of ISIS have just learned that Jordan is enforcing those consequences.  My hope is that those two people repented of their sins and asked Jesus to be their savior before they were executed.  Otherwise they are in hell now.  If you think being put to death was the worst of it - you have no idea.  Their torment is only beginning.  And will last throughout eternity.  No murderer can enter the kingdom of heaven unless they have repented and are born again.  That's the bible.  They need to believe the bible.  Not a man with a book that God never endorsed.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Americans are as dumb as dog shit, and nothing like Christians, as this thread clearly shows.


----------



## zeke (Feb 4, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> The United States used to deliver the death penalty to murderers who were found guilty too. Not so much anymore.




Yeah, it has something to do with having proven innocent men sitting on death row. That's a problem.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 4, 2015)

Edgetho said:


> Jordan executes terrorists....
> 
> We trade five of them for one traitor


C'mon...you know you wanted Bergdahl burned with that Jordanian pilot.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


So people should not be an eye for an eye, it goes against the teachings of Jesus, but governments should be?  Interesting.  I'm guessing that Iraq has 100,000 or so Americans to kill then, to, you know, even the score?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 4, 2015)

zeke said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > The United States used to deliver the death penalty to murderers who were found guilty too. Not so much anymore.
> ...



While I agree it is a problem and that the system is not perfect - I do believe most of the time the system works.  Especially now that there is DNA and other new discoveries that can deliver those who have been falsely accused.  Remember there have been many cases where that has happened too.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Americans are as dumb as dog shit, and nothing like Christians, as this thread clearly shows.



ROFLMNAO!  I just adore the sweeter Ironies. 

Imagine the depth of irony, wherein a Leftist laments the dumbass. 

LMAO!  Sweet MOTHER that's_ precious..._


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

zeke said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > The United States used to deliver the death penalty to murderers who were found guilty too. Not so much anymore.
> ...


Won't be a problem for him.  He'd shoot him right after the trial, if that is one was even held.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



God puts Kings and rulers in their position so it is not up to you to judge them.  The laws of the land are to be obeyed and if they are ignored? There are consequences.  Jesus never taught anyone not to obey the law of the land.  You're reading another book.  Not the Bible, PMH. 

Can a convicted murderer be forgiven of their sins, become born again and enter heaven when they are executed?  Absolutely.  It has happened many times.  Still whatsoever a mans sows?  That is what he (or she) shall reap.  It's a spiritual law.


----------



## hadit (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



How did you get that from what I posted?  You were erroneously trying to apply something Jesus said, and now you're desperately reaching for something to save face.  I was helping you understand, but if you didn't, perhaps I need to further expound on it.  I can preach on it, if you'd like, but I don't think you'd actually like.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Feb 4, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > Jordan executes terrorists....
> ...



Instead of... We want Bergdahl burned INSTEAD of the Jordanian Pilot.  We would have preferred he converted from Evil, prior to his evil religion burning him alive.

But hey... Such is the nature of evil.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2015)

*one well placed bomb on the White House*,

reported


----------



## hadit (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Again with insisting governments follow Biblical commands.  You seem to be stuck on this, would you like a multi-page exposition on the subject?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...


So the guy ISIS burned alive is now in Hell?  How very Biblical of you.


----------



## Rocko (Feb 4, 2015)

When will liberals understand??!! The only way to deal with these people is through violence. That's the only way you're ever going to get them to stop. How many olive branches has Obozo given to the Muslim world only to get spit in his face??


----------



## paulitician (Feb 4, 2015)

The Royal Family in Jordan is hangin by a slim thread. If not for the U.S. and its $Billions in Tax Dollars and weapons, it would be 'off with their heads' for em. And this meddling in Syria may actually backfire on them. It may accelerate their demise.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2015)

In the next prisoner exchange, Keys should be included since he is undercover working for the jihadists.


----------



## zeke (Feb 4, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> zeke said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...




Exactly. Many cases now, where DNA evidence has proven what the men said all along. They didn't do it (the murder). 
That leads to the question of how many men did the states kill that DIDN'T do the crime they were killed for? Before DNA and such. More than now, that's for sure.

So you seemed to be lamenting the fact that we just don't kill'em at a rate like we used to. I was just offering an idea as to what they may be. We would really prefer killing the guilty. And  really knowing they were guilty.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> zeke said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Your problem is with the law of the land.  The King of Jordan has the right to enforce the laws of his own nation.  I did hear about the execution and as I understand it they were executed by hanging.  That is a far cry from setting a man on fire inside a cage.  You should THINK, PMH.  These jihadists that are mass murdering civilians are lawless criminals that will stand before God for their crimes once they leave this earth.  No murderer can enter the kingdom of heaven and there is only ONE.  Not many.  God isn't sharing His throne with Baal Allah so they need to wake up and repent - call on the LORD and be saved.  Otherwise they'll be in hell when they die.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Feb 4, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



God requires we follow principled law.  Not 'the law of the land'.   God does not put unprincipled men in power, humanity, through its failure to reason soundly and to stand up for the laws of God... puts unprincipled (Evil) men and the occasional variant, the evil wo-man, in power.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

hadit said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


No, I'd like to see an honest answer.  If the government follows the teachings of Jesus why should any Christian have a problem with that?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > zeke said:
> ...


See the question above.


----------



## hadit (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



He, like everyone, will be judged by God.  He has the final word, not us.  The manner and circumstances of his death, though emotionally wrenching for you, are but the last moments of his life.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Feb 4, 2015)

zeke said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > zeke said:
> ...




This is a problem that is easily solved. 

I've said for years that if the law were merely changed to require that juries and the prosecutor who convicted the innocent, were to be placed to serve the prison or the death sentence where the individual is later found to be innocent of the crime for which they were convicted...  there would be few, if ANY innocent people being convicted of crimes for which they are not REASONABLY known to be guilty.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2015)

keyes and Jeri, we are a secular state, and we are not following the law of your "god", because it is not Jesus in the first place.


----------



## hadit (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



How can that even happen?  How can a government follow teachings that were only intended for the individual?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

hadit said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...


According to you his religion is Evil, and he's not a Christian, therefore he's in Hell.  And look, he got to practice being on fire here first.  What a deal eh?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 4, 2015)

zeke said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > zeke said:
> ...



No, I am not lamenting any such thing - I am lamenting that we do not execute jihadists and murderers who have been proven guilty - many eyewitnesses - etc and we call it work place violence and give them a stay at a mental hospital or a light sentence.  That is surely something the enemies of America have taken note of and they do not fear our justice system at all.  It's a joke to them.  That should not be but as this is what our leaders have decided to go with (it was not this way from the beginning) then we'll have to live with the consequences of it. (America being at greater risk for future attacks / crimes)


----------



## hadit (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



First, answer this question.  Where did I say his religion is evil?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2015)

Our enemies fear America, Jeri, but laugh at you and Keyes.


----------



## paulitician (Feb 4, 2015)

Americans and Jordanians should actually watch the latest ISIS video. But that's actually pretty difficult to do. Shame on YouTube and all others in the corrupt Government/Corporate Media for choosing Censorship. All Americans should be exposed to these videos. Ignorance by way of Censorship, is just Un-American and wrong.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



You do not know what was in his heart right before he was set on fire.  It is possible he had heard the gospel of Jesus Christ at one time - realized that the teachings of Islam were a lie and that Muslims were now about to set him on fire - and he turned to Christ to save his soul.  You do not know, PMH.  Anything is possible.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

hadit said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Is the government immune from following the laws of God, the Teachings of Jesus?  Can they just do whatever they like, including evil?

Why would you have an issue with the government acting like a Christian would?  Should they not feed the poor, heal the sick, comfort the grieving, clothe the naked?  It is only when the promote peace as the Christians have been tught to do that you have an issue with them acting like Jesus?  Why peacemakers for people and an eye for an eye for governments?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

hadit said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Sorry, that was the other guy.  Regardless, answer the question.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 4, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Americans and Jordanians should actually watch the latest ISIS video. Shame on YouTube and all others in the corrupt Government/Corporate Media for choosing censorship. All Americans should be exposed to these videos. Ignorance by way of Censorship, is just Un-American and wrong.



What is the latest?  I haven't heard.  I do believe our govt. is doing the American people a disservice by not being straight with them about Islam.  There isn't a second version of Islam.  Islam is Islam. Isis _is _Islam.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


I know that according to your theology if he didn't accept Jesus as Lord he is now in Hell, where he belongs right?


----------



## hadit (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Governments exist to punish evil-doers and maintain order, Christ followers are not.  Note that Jesus didn't complain about the Roman government of His day, though it dominated the entire region and made second-class citizens of His own people.  Do you not see the fallacy of your argument that a government can or should act like an individual?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



God judges nations. Not individuals.  YOU are to obey the law of the land - not play judge, jury, executioner to civilians of that land and to the authority of that land.  That is called Rebellion and the bible identifies it as Witchcraft - so in reality ISIS are practicing witchcraft - Rebellion against God Almighty and the laws of the land. He puts leaders in authority.  He didn't put THEM in authority.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

hadit said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


I'm not saying it should, I'm saying why would a Christian have a problem if their government acted as they are taught to?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


So if a nation requires you, by law, to do evil then you should obey?

And God but Obama in charge of this nation?


----------



## hadit (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



When a nation requires me by law to disobey God, no.


----------



## paulitician (Feb 4, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Americans and Jordanians should actually watch the latest ISIS video. Shame on YouTube and all others in the corrupt Government/Corporate Media for choosing censorship. All Americans should be exposed to these videos. Ignorance by way of Censorship, is just Un-American and wrong.
> ...



The videos are very difficult to access, due to Government/Corporate Media censorship. But Americans should be fully exposed to them. They should have full access to all propaganda. That's the American Way. Ignorance by way of censorship, is absolutely Un-American.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

hadit said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


Well ISIS believes that they are doing God's Will. How do you know they are not?  Let's say that you were the person giving the order to execute these two people, would you do it?  If you wouldn't then why would you want your nation to do so?  

And did God put Obama in charge of this nation?


----------



## hadit (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



That would be like asking if someone would have a problem with a herd of cows acting like a new-born calf.  Tell you what, give me a specific example of what you are talking about.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 4, 2015)

I've just watched the pilot's father advocating Jordan going after ISIS. Otherwise - his words- "they will be coming for us"


----------



## Mindful (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


----------



## hadit (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



I know ISIS is not doing God's will, because He was very clear on how He wants us to act.  What if games are for children, and yes, God put Obama in charge of the this nation.  We're not immune to punishment for our stupidity.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 4, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Eye for an eye.
> 
> Love it


 
I agree.


----------



## Pop23 (Feb 4, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



You have just legitimized ISIS!

Good lord

Get a clue


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

hadit said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Jordan saying we know from the teachings of many that an eye for an eye is wrong, that one cannot respond to evil with even more evil, and we are praying that our enemies, who have just committed such a profound evil upon our citizen, reflect upon that and see our example of not acting out of vengeance as the path towards peace of Godliness.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

hadit said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


How can your nation do evil and that not reflect upon you? And I'll be sure to let those here know that you will obey Obama because God put Obama in charge.  They will be thrilled to know that.


----------



## Pop23 (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



I nominate PMH to take the above message of peace love and charity to the leaders of ISIS. 

Don't worry, we got your back. Text us if anything should go wrong. 

K?


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > We execute American criminals. Does a fucking terrorist deserve better?
> ...


12 "Peace through superior firepower."


----------



## hadit (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Actually, Obama doesn't make the laws in this country, he merely enforces them.  Please do try again, though.

Now, he DOES occasionally forget his Constitutional limits and attempts to rule like a despot, but he'll be gone in a few years and we'll start undoing the damage he's caused.

But yes, please.  Do tell the world that we are peaceful, law abiding citizens.


----------



## hadit (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



1.  That's Jordan.  I was talking about the United States.
2.  I don't believe for a minute that the Jordanian leadership is attempting to behave like Christ told His followers to behave.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> All morally blind people do.  But hey, bin Laden got what he wanted thanks to people like you.  Congrats on that.



At least Isis won't be negotiating for that woman anymore.

I think all violent criminals should be put to death but not until we've experimented on them. Better them than an innocent monkey or beagle like we do now.

Let their death and the lives they took mean something. Maybe cures can be found and lives saved


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 4, 2015)

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...n-150-women-for-refusing-Jihad-marriage-.html

ISIS are not worth what is scraped off the bottom of my shoe after stepping in dog mess................

The rape and kill little girls and anyone who dares not to obey their way of life or ways.................

They deserve NO RESPECT, and NO MERCY on the battlefield.................

They say they slaughter for their religion........Chose it or die................Over 150 girls were executed as they'd rather me dead than be married to these animals................

The world is tired of their BS............as is JORDAN.............

One poster child for BLP paints is amused by the subject and takes the path of attacking Christians for saying we'd like to see every animal of ISIS killed.

He is a troll and like ISIS deserves no respect.  DON'T FEED THE TROLL.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 4, 2015)

hadit said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


We warned when bush gave the presidency more power the next president might not give them up. And don't expect a republican president to either. They'll be even more aggressive.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 4, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Americans should be fully exposed to the videos ISIS releases. It's a real shame censorship has become the 'new-norm' in America today. Shame on YouTube and the rest, who consistently choose censorship. People can learn something from seeing these videos. They need to listen and and see what these people are saying and doing.
> 
> The People shouldn't be forced to rely solely on a corrupt American Government/Corporate Media to inform them. Because the Government/Corporate Media lies. It's essential that the People be exposed to these videos free of any Government/Corporate Media censorship. The People should demand it.


You like that kind of stuff, eh?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 4, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > *I like how Jordan reacted to their hostage who was killed.*
> ...


Fascinating.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 4, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > All morally blind people do.  But hey, bin Laden got what he wanted thanks to people like you.  Congrats on that.
> ...


So your god is unhappy we don't execute more?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Yep, not Christians.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 4, 2015)

Rocko said:


> This proves liberals are full of shit when they try to create a moral equivalency between us and Arabs. Sure we don't read everyone their Miranda rights, but if we were Arabs we'd be straight executing people when they mess with one of our own.


There is no moral equivalency.  Stop fooling yourselves.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

hadit said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


You are an apologist for evil.  So be it.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 4, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...




So...your god put Obama in the Presidency.   And it's not up to us to judge him.  Interesting theory.


----------



## paulitician (Feb 4, 2015)

bodecea said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Americans should be fully exposed to the videos ISIS releases. It's a real shame censorship has become the 'new-norm' in America today. Shame on YouTube and the rest, who consistently choose censorship. People can learn something from seeing these videos. They need to listen and and see what these people are saying and doing.
> ...



Not the point. Censorship is wrong and Un-American. How can an ignorant Citizenry properly comprehend and respond? The People need to be informed. They can't rely solely on Government/Corporate Media propaganda. 

These videos should be made available to all adult Citizens who want to view them. Censorship is getting out of control in this country. We have to get back to true American values.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 4, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...




I called it.


----------



## nodoginnafight (Feb 4, 2015)

paulitician said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



I didn't have any trouble finding it.
Horrible stuff


----------



## BlueGin (Feb 4, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> We execute American criminals. Does a fucking terrorist deserve better?
> 
> This is the problem with liberals. They're too damn soft.


Unless you are handicapped or still in the womb. Then you must be eliminated.


----------



## paulitician (Feb 4, 2015)

nodoginnafight said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Most haven't seen it. It's pretty difficult to find. Most of the Government/Corporate Media has chosen censorship. And that's very sad. It's not the American way.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 4, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > We execute American criminals. Does a fucking terrorist deserve better?
> ...


Remember...there is no longer any moral equivalency.


----------



## nodoginnafight (Feb 4, 2015)

paulitician said:


> nodoginnafight said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Whatever - maybe you're just google-impaired and looking to blame some conspiracy for your own short-comings.

Like I said - I found in the first or second link.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > We execute American criminals. Does a fucking terrorist deserve better?
> ...


Such a stupid statement by a concrete mind.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2015)

The propaganda by the minority on the far right is ludicrous.  Pauli and BG, you are so obvious and ineffective.  But keep it up, so that it can be used as a teaching tool of any fool for the instruction of our youth.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 4, 2015)

paulitician said:


> nodoginnafight said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



*Extremely Graphic Video*

Move cursor to 17:45

WARNING EXTREMELY GRAPHIC VIDEO ISIS burns hostage alive Latest News Videos Fox News


----------



## paulitician (Feb 4, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > nodoginnafight said:
> ...



Thanks, but most of the Government/Corporate Media has still chosen censorship. It should be made available to all adult citizens of this Nation.


----------



## nodoginnafight (Feb 4, 2015)

Yeah Fox News linked the video - boy - that sure is buried and "hard to find"


----------



## The Professor (Feb 4, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> So, let's do a quick comparison.
> 
> Radical Islamists claim that their interpretation of scripture is the only valid interpretation.  All other interpretations are heresy and should be purged.
> 
> ...



I have no idea how you got the idea that conservatives disrespect women by refusing to pay them equal pay as men for the same work.  Actually, there has been an Equal Pay Act on the books sine 1963 and there is no need for another one.  Apparently Obama and his supporters have never never heard of the following:

The Equal Pay Act of 1963 (EPA)

“This law makes it illegal to pay different wages to men and women if they perform equal work in the same workplace. The law also makes it illegal to retaliate against a person because the person complained about discrimination, filed a charge of discrimination, or participated in an employment discrimination investigation or lawsuit.”

Laws Enforced by EEOC

“The Equal Pay Act requires that men and women in the same workplace be given equal pay for equal work. The jobs need not be identical, but they must be substantially equal.  Job content (not job titles) determines whether jobs are substantially equal.  All forms of pay are covered by this law, including salary, overtime pay, bonuses, stock options, profit sharing and bonus plans, life insurance, vacation and holiday pay, cleaning or gasoline allowances, hotel accommodations, reimbursement for travel expenses, and benefits. If there is an inequality in wages between men and women, employers may not reduce the wages of either sex to equalize their pay.”

Equal Pay and Compensation Discrimination
If Obama were nearly as intelligent as the media keeps trying to portray he would have know about this very old law (I knew about it and so did lots of other people). He would also know that any “gender pay gap” is not the result of sexual discrimination but rather a host of other non-discriminatory factors.

Sadly, many people will give him credit which he clearly does not deserve. I consider Obama's acts to be an insult to all the good men and women of both parties who fought a long time ago to pass laws that protected women in the work place.  By taking credit for the work of others he has demonstrated that he cares only about himself.

Conclusion: There are already laws on the book that prohibit discrimination against woman in pay and other job benefits. If there were any type of employment discrimination against women they should have been remedied by lawsuits a long time ago.  If discrimination in wages really exists I will let Obama's supporters explain why *HIS* various administrative agencies did nothing to prosecute employers under the very old law.

By the way, when it comes to the Equal Pay of of 1963, not one republican voted against it.  Here is how the vote broke down in the congress:

YEA:
Democrats: 201
Republicans: 160

NAY:
Democrats: 9
Republicans: 0

Present (but not voting)
Democrats: 45
Republicans: 17

H.R. 6060. EQUAL PAY ACT RE QUIRING THAT EQUAL WORK BE COMPENSATED WITH EQUAL PAY R EGARDLESS OF THE SEX OF THE WORKERS. OPEN RULE H. RES. 362 FOR DEBATE ON THE BILL. -- GovTrack.us


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 4, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


It's easy to Google and find. 
The problem in America is people electing liberal progressive politically correct puke again and again and again, ad nauseum.

film,jordanian pilot,execution - AOL Search Results


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Yeah, I imagine several people have reported that to Homeland.


----------



## paulitician (Feb 4, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



That could have something to do with it. But i tend to think it's more about controlling the propaganda message. The Government/Corporate Media has a vested interest in censoring anything that contradicts their own propaganda message. It really is Un-American. There is no reason why adult Americans shouldn't be allowed access to these videos. Period, end of story.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2015)

Pauli wants to tell a business how to runs its business.

Not very libertarian of him at all.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 4, 2015)

The Professor said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > So, let's do a quick comparison.
> ...


Frankly, I'm amazed that the one point you took umbrage with was pay equality.


----------



## nodoginnafight (Feb 4, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Pauli wants to tell a business how to runs its business.
> 
> Not very libertarian of him at all.



Yeah, pretty weird for him to ask the government to prohibit a private company from exercising their own idea of decorum.


----------



## nodoginnafight (Feb 4, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Also pretty amazing that his "evidence" is from 1963, when the GOP filibustered a measure to help women actually ENFORCE that previous act in what ... 2011 or 2012?

(correction: It was September of 2014.)


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 4, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > All morally blind people do.  But hey, bin Laden got what he wanted thanks to people like you.  Congrats on that.
> ...



You should hear how my (stand by this is complicated) sister's brother-in-law talks about them. This is a very cultured guy, MIT educated engineer, married to an Irish born English prof, worked and lived in YEMEN for years, as well as various and assorted other lovely domiciles in the Middle East.

He calls them animals and thinks they should all be slaughtered, along with anybody else stupid enough to be in their vicinity when the slaughtering takes place, if it will ensure their eradication from the face of the earth.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 4, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> We execute American criminals. Does a fucking terrorist deserve better?
> 
> This is the problem with liberals. They're too damn soft.



They aren't soft. They're cowardly, stupid, and evil.

They have zero problem with killing babies and standing by while women are abused, murdered, violated...they will support the right of people to engage in those actions against women and children!

But dare to threaten the people who actually inflict atrocities upon innocents...listen to them roar! Safely, of course, from their comfy townhouses and sechlike.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


An educated monster then?  So be it.  So are the ISIS planners for the most part.


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 4, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yeah, I imagine several people have reported that to Homeland.



Really, Jammie-boy, your _"I'm gonna run and tell the teacher"_ mentality has not become universal.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I imagine several people have reported that to Homeland.
> ...


No one needs to tell anyone anything.  Social Media is monitored.  When you Threaten to Bomb The White House because of Islam, the NSA is made fully aware, like just know.


----------



## nodoginnafight (Feb 4, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I imagine several people have reported that to Homeland.
> ...



And thankfully, your "let's cover for the person who made a terrorist threat" mentality has not become universal either.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Sure, he probably went to school with some of them, and most likely worked with them as well.

Hence his personal experience of them, and his understanding that they're animals who deserve to die.


----------



## Annie (Feb 4, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> We are justly outraged by the barbarity of ISIS.
> 
> Do we then resort to barbarity in order to prove we cannot be defeated?
> 
> ...


I hear what you are saying and where it comes from. Truth is the King of Jordan gets what we don't: They understand the language and actions they give. Anything less is an excuse to exploit.


----------



## nodoginnafight (Feb 4, 2015)

Annie said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > We are justly outraged by the barbarity of ISIS.
> ...



I also think it is important to remember that the people Jordan executed were killed under the rule of law. They had already been tried, convicted, and sentenced to death. They just essentially had their execution date moved up.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 4, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


I agreed with her............add me to the list.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Congrats on no longer being a Christian.  Now you are just an apologist for evil.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I imagine several people have reported that to Homeland.
> ...


I will certainly work against any who are against America.

You are now on the side of the jihadists?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...


Another stupid, concrete mind.

You support the jihadists.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 4, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Coming from you I'll take that as a compliment................ALEC I'll take Murdering Unborn babies for a 1000 please.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2015)

eagle1462010 supports jihadism.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 4, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> eagle1462010 supports jihadism.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2015)

Calm down, eagle1462010, they are not at the door yet.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 4, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Calm down, eagle1462010, they are not at the door yet.


Unborn babies aren't at the door yet...........What the hell are you smoking.........pass it out to everyone so we can make sense of your posts...............

Oh, the terrorists..............That's Ok, I have a terrorist hunting permit.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Christians believe we all deserve to die. Men are inherently evil. They can only be saved by Christ.

Please continue to expose your ignorance of what it means to be a Christian.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2015)

eagle thinks American LEO is terrorist.

That is bizarre.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 4, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> eagle thinks American LEO is terrorist.
> 
> That is bizarre.


Last I heard this was a thread about Jordan executing ISIS scum............In response to ISIS burning their pilot alive........................

Or are you confused as usual.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 4, 2015)

What is the deal with you god damn liberal fags?

Islamists kill in the name of their God & you dumb cocksuckers point at christians. You're just as dumb as can be. You have no excuses for your pathetic positions so you TRY to divert by pointing at Christians.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 4, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I imagine several people have reported that to Homeland.
> ...


So you support his comments about bombing the White House.


----------



## Pop23 (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



So are you gonna take the message of peace love and charity to your buddies in ISIS or not?

You seem so damn sure of yourself.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 4, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> What is the deal with you god damn liberal fags?
> 
> Islamists kill in the name of their God & you dumb cocksuckers point at christians. You're just as dumb as can be. You have no excuses for your pathetic positions so you TRY to divert by pointing at Christians.


Not pointing at Christians.....just saying what we want to do to ISIS isn't exactly a "christ-based" solution, now...is it?

That's A-OK with me now....kill them all.  Let's just not pretend our shit don't stink.


----------



## hadit (Feb 4, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Of course.  Those cheering Obama on now will not like it when the next Republican president assumes the same power and more.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 4, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > What is the deal with you god damn liberal fags?
> ...


I don't see our culture killing little girls for not marrying............
I don't see our culture ritually cutting peoples head's off because our religion is better than theirs.....
I don't see our culture crucifying people on a cross..............

I see this in enemies of humanity which happens to be ISIS.

I'm not saying we've always been angels, but we are not even close to being like these butchers.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

Pop23 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


I am.  No one wins against an evil, by becoming evil.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


I am anything but ignorant.  

 And he opened his mouth and taught them, saying:

3 “Blessed are the poor in spirit, for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.

4 “Blessed are those who mourn, for they shall be comforted.

5 “Blessed are the meek, for they shall inherit the earth.

6 “Blessed are those who hunger and thirst for righteousness, for they shall be satisfied.

7 “Blessed are the merciful, for they shall receive mercy.

8 “Blessed are the pure in heart, for they shall see God.

9 “Blessed are the peacemakers, for they shall be called sons of God.

10 “Blessed are those who are persecuted for righteousness' sake, for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.

11 “Blessed are you when others revile you and persecute you and utter all kinds of evil against you falsely on my account. 12 Rejoice and be glad, for your reward is great in heaven, for so they persecuted the prophets who were before you.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Fighting against evil and preventing it isn't "becoming evil".

Advocating for evil and enabling evil people to commit atrocities against innocents IS evil.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 4, 2015)

Nor is administering justice *evil*, provided the justice provided is, in fact, just. And there is no room for relativity. Saying it's wrong to execute assholes who bury and stone women for being raped because they call such disgusting murderous behavior *justice* is advocating for and enabling evil. Executing war criminals is not.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Advocating for evil and enabling evil people...


Is what you are doing when you call for an eye for a eye, which is why your Lord didn't.  You say you are a follower of Jesus, prove it?  He said to pray for your enemies, not slaughter them in His Name.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 4, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > What is the deal with you god damn liberal fags?
> ...


What the fuck does that have to do with ANYTHING?
I don't believe in Christ just as I'm sure you don't so why is that a part of this discussion?


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



I don't see anything in there about it being considered *evil* to prevent animals from raping, torturing, and beheading innocents.

Nor do I see jihadists referenced as among the "blessed". Poor in spirit..nope. Mourning..nope...meek..nope...merciful..nope...

No, I don't think Christ was referencing jihadists who saw off the heads of reporters in the sermon.

I think he was referring to anyone, criminal or otherwise, who has seen the error of their ways and turned towards God. He in no way indicates that justice for them should be averted...simply reminds them that when they are killed, they will join their Father in heaven. Which is what he told the poor soul being crucified next to him.

He did, however, have a few choice words to say to the assholes who were fixing to stone the woman though. And also to the money lenders who used the steps of the temple to pervert the word of God.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 4, 2015)

Notice WHO brought "God" or "Christianity" or "Christ" into this thread?

LIBERALS

The have to divert no matter what. 
Shallow two faced creatures


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Advocating for evil and enabling evil people...
> ...



I've never called for an eye for an eye, so you have now slipped into the realm of *hysterical lying*. I am anti-death penalty, as it applies to the average Joe. I'm not obliged to prove I am a *follower of Jesus* to you. You have no idea what it means to be a follower of Jesus, thus it would be impossible to *prove* to you that I am. And I have never in my entire life EVER said anything even remotely akin to "let's slaughter people in Jesus' name". I don't want to kill the war criminal pieces of shit in Jesus' name. They need to be killed in order to protect the innocents they victimize. It has nothing to do with their faith, or mine. It's a matter of protecting innocent people in the only way it is possible to protect them from those savages.

You think because those lunatics commit atrocities in the name of Allah, then we're also committing atrocities when we kill them to stop them in their tracks. It's sad, and proves how lost you truly are.


----------



## Pop23 (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



When does your plane leave?

Or are you just a wussy doing it from a distance like a peaceful drone strike?


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


A head for an eye in fighting evil. That should be our motto.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


Your just another agent of evil, and just as blind.


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 4, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> I will certainly work against any who are against America.
> 
> You are now on the side of the jihadists?



Odd, what with your dedication to The Democrat Party - so plainly against America!  And, no, thank you for your invitation to join your liberal jihad against all that is America.  Besides, I'd look as silly as do you in your Democrat-red Dr. Dentons.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

Pop23 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


They hate me more than they hate you.  A least you believe in God.  My only advantage is I know and respect the faith, something impossible for you.


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 4, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> A head for an eye in fighting evil. That should be our motto.



Not enough.

TWO eyes and the right hand.

For the first offense.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Nonsense. Dispensing death to those who threaten the innocent is not the definition of "agent of evil". It's known as being a "peace keeper".


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



You know and respect evil. And that makes you disgusting and soulless. And cowardly..you are right. They do hate you more. At least they respect Christians for their convictions, if they abide by them. You they see as a joke.

Which is what you are. You think you're sophisticated, cerebral, enlightened.

You're a narrow minded bigot, and they laugh at dumbasses like you. You put everybody in danger. And you're too cowardly to even defend yourself...or anyone else.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Where, exactly, did Jesus say you were allowed to do such a thing?  Does Romans 12:19 not apply?

*Do not take revenge, my dear friends, but leave room for God's wrath, for it is written: "It is mine to avenge; I will repay," says the Lord.*


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


No, it isn't.  A peacekeeper cannot use violence to achieve their end, ever.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


I can defend myself, I'm agnostic, I can even kill my enemies if I wish to, and justify it, however you as a Christian cannot.  I know the teachings of Jesus, very well, and violence is not an option.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2015)

Those who will not support the Administration's fight against the jihadists support the terrorists, pure and simple.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Of course I can kill my enemies, lol.

Like I said, every post identifies you not only as a bigot, but as completely ignorant of what it means to be Christian.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2015)

An agnostic is not qualified to evaluate Christian teachings, pure and simple, particularly one who would kill all of humanity if possible.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Those who will not support the Administration's fight against the jihadists support the terrorists, pure and simple.


The old with us or against eh?  Seems like I've hear that before.  When are you going to call them Patriots and Traitors?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> An agnostic is not qualified to evaluate Christian teachings, pure and simple, particularly one who would kill all of humanity if possible.


Oh but we are qualified, because we know the religions better than the believers, which is why we rejected them.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



"...
2.
a soldier, military force, etc., deployed to maintain or restore peace :
American marines sent abroad as peacekeepers."

Peacekeeper Define Peacekeeper at Dictionary.com


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > An agnostic is not qualified to evaluate Christian teachings, pure and simple, particularly one who would kill all of humanity if possible.
> ...



No, you aren't qualified, and you prove with every post that you don't know the religions at all. You google and post scripture, but you use it out of context, and you define it as something else again. As I said, Christians don't answer to loons like you, and you certainly can't define Christianity with any degree of integrity or comprehension.

You're just a cowardly, arrogant little bigot. I know you think you're smart. I also know..you aren't even 1/3 as smart as you think you are. As far as *understanding* or any other enlightenment...you're in a dark, dark hole.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Those who will not support the Administration's fight against the jihadists support the terrorists, pure and simple.
> ...



Yes, Christ said it. Imagine that.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


No, you cannot, and still be a Christian.  It's not possible.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > An agnostic is not qualified to evaluate Christian teachings, pure and simple, particularly one who would kill all of humanity if possible.
> ...


You know nothing, Jon Snow.

Really, you are like Yurt on this subject, only good for grins and chuckles.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Yes he did, for the Jews who didn't believe in him, but no one else because he didn't come for the Gentiles, not a single one.


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 4, 2015)

"Kosher", Prostitute Vandalizer, is hardly "Christian".


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


I know so much it scares you, and all other uneducated Christians.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2015)

You know so little, PMH.  Fact is fact.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 4, 2015)

g5000 said:


> The king of Jordan is pissed.  He is going to start bombing the shit out of ISIS.
> 
> Speaking of his revenge, he actually said, "The only problem we’re going to have is running out of fuel and bullets.”
> 
> (_cue theatrical movie music_)



You expected him to go golfing?


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 4, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Americans should be fully exposed to the videos ISIS releases. It's a real shame censorship has become the 'new-norm' in America today. Shame on YouTube and the rest, who consistently choose censorship. People can learn something from seeing these videos. They need to listen and and see what these people are saying and doing.
> 
> The People shouldn't be forced to rely solely on a corrupt American Government/Corporate Media to inform them. Because the Government/Corporate Media lies. It's essential that the People be exposed to these videos free of any Government/Corporate Media censorship. The People should demand it.



anyone with a computer can find the video for themselves.  They don't need CNN or FOX to be playing it every 15 minutes.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2015)

Pauli is another example of the failure of libertarianism.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 4, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > All morally blind people do.  But hey, bin Laden got what he wanted thanks to people like you.  Congrats on that.
> ...



Abdullah is not a president and Jordan has an old world sense of retribution.
Abdullah is not his father but he is first and foremost King of Jordan and puts his country first.  All leaders, especially the better one, consult with other heads of state but they still act on the interests of their people and country.  Like his father he was a pilot and raised a warrior.  He understand the need and what his military can and should do.


----------



## Pop23 (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...




So sad seeing you wimp out.

You know they love you. They love all that do their bidding.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2015)

Pop23 does the bidding of the Putinists, so he knows about serving a bad master.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

Pop23 said:


> You know they love you. They love all that do their bidding.


Oh but I don't.  All religion is nonsense and those who kill others in the name of their God are unworthy, but doing evil to fight evil always fails in the end, always.  And you are the one who does bin Laden's bidding.  You gave him the war he wanted.  Congrats.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> An agnostic is not qualified to evaluate Christian teachings, pure and simple, particularly one who would kill all of humanity if possible.


So only Christians can know Christianity, and only Muslims can know Islam then, so then only Agnostics can know Agnosticism correct?  Are you going to stick with that, or realize how utterly stupid what you just said was?


----------



## Pop23 (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > An agnostic is not qualified to evaluate Christian teachings, pure and simple, particularly one who would kill all of humanity if possible.
> ...



Pity, we were thinking you might have solutions, just another example of delusional thought process.


----------



## Pop23 (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > You know they love you. They love all that do their bidding.
> ...



Explain the defeat of Hitler


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

Pop23 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


The first solution is counter a bad idea with a better one.  The second solution is the remove the source of the problem, religion.  And the third solution is to remove the source of religion, mankind.  Nothing is required after that.


----------



## Pop23 (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Resting my case


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

Pop23 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


What about the defeat of Hitler?  He mostly defeated himself.  Do you think you are fighting Hitler again, that men from all over the world with the same radical idea equal a nation?  Defeating Hitler meant defeating Germany.  You aren't fighting a nation, you are fighting an idea, and losing because you are treating it is if it were a nation, and it is nothing like that.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

Pop23 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


You wanted the solution(s).  Now you know.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Gettin' a little off-track, Bunky. You're daft. Talk about Jordanian hostage.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


He's at peace now, beyond this hell on earth, and therefore of no consequence.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



That may or not be, but those who knew, knew of him or that care about people like him are still alive and they are not at "peace"


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Life is unfair, and can be brutal and cruel.  Is this news to you?  Is it an eye for an eye world?  Is that the teaching of Jesus?


----------



## Judicial review (Feb 5, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Eye for an eye.
> 
> Love it



Me too.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Simple people seek a sense of balance.  Early laws and codes are based on a basis of equal punishment for a crime.  It is not about jesus or any particular faith.  When something is taken violently from you there needs to be a perception of taking something of equal value from the other person.
Jesus gave a life to save many.  It started a movement.  When you have nothing, no desires then you have nothing to loose.  When others take, they suffer with loss, hopefully they learn from a punishment that in some sense does to them what they did to others.
It is not about jesus or religion but a basic principle of all laws, the golden rule.  Actions should have consequences and thought should precede action.  If I do A then B will happen...
Think of it like a physics or sociology experiment instead of religious.


----------



## hadit (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > An agnostic is not qualified to evaluate Christian teachings, pure and simple, particularly one who would kill all of humanity if possible.
> ...



And that is where the wheels fell off your tricycle.


----------



## hadit (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



This is very interesting.  Normally, atheists and agnostics demand that Christians apply Judaic Law about how the Nation of Israel was to punish law breakers to their everyday lives.


----------



## hadit (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Advocating for evil and enabling evil people...
> ...



Ahh, but the US military is not killing anyone in Jesus' name.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

hadit said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Nope, but don't you want your government to reflect your beliefs?  Does the government get a pass, it can just kill anyone it wants to, and your hands are clean?


----------



## hadit (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Of course we want the government to pass legislation and take actions that reflect our beliefs.  Everyone wants that, whether for religious reasons or purely secular.  And, if the government directs the military to do things we don't support, of course we agitate and vote for people who would make different decisions.


----------



## Pop23 (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Presenting nonsense is delusion, not solution


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

hadit said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


So, is your government supposed to promote an eye for an eye or not?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

Pop23 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


Those are the only solutions available.  Liberalism is the first answer in this case, and both you and they hate it.  Neither of you get your way that way.


----------



## Pop23 (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



You are a delusional head job. It was the appeasement of an idea that brought Hitler to power. The same appeasement a nutjob like you wants with ISIS.


----------



## Pop23 (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Because a delusional nutjob says so?

Go away now and let the adults handle this.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

Pop23 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


I'm not a fan of appeasement, their mentality needs to be changed, but it's the same as yours so that means we're kind of screwed eh?  Iraq isn't Kansas, and you have no right to try and make it so.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


The U.S. military desires an enemy casualty rate of 10 times the loss rate, General.
Better than an eye for an eye. More like a head for an eye. Welcome to 2015.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

Pop23 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


You aren't an adult.  In America there is nary a one.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Your heartfelt desire for a slaughter is noted.  Funny, they have that as well.


----------



## Pop23 (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



You make me laugh.


----------



## Pop23 (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Swords vs nukes. 

You are a whack job.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

Pop23 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


A common reaction in children such as yourself.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

Pop23 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


A nuke isn't a weapon.  It's a device for terror and keeping the status quo.  We are the only nation to ever use them, and we didn't need to but we just wanted to show them off, and we did.  Terror works, as in that case.


----------



## Pop23 (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Spoken by a whack job that won't face ISIS face to face with his message of peace love and appeasement. 

Back to the basement with you son.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

Pop23 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


My message is roughly that of Jesus, pray for your enemies.  Mine also includes show them a better way, walk the walk then talk the talk, and stay out of countries you have no business being in.  We aren't the world's policeman so come home and shut up.  They will work it out in whatever slaughter the Children of God think up this time.


----------



## Pop23 (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...




Dumbass, we have had ZERO armed conflicts with the Japanese empire, nor their God the Emperor since we lowered the nuke hammer. 

I don't think you'll be happy until captured Americans are being impaled on stakes by your butt buddies in ISIS.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

Pop23 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


What are Americans doing there?  Don't Americans live in,...............................wait for it,...................................America?

And the reason we aren't conflict with Japan is because they changed their MENTALITY, the same thing we need radical Muslims to do.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 5, 2015)

PMH offers nothing really.

Pop23 offers some false comparisons.

You two are talking past each other.


----------



## Pop23 (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...




No, Americans live and travel in many countries. 

Wait for it..............,

Cuz we can


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

Pop23 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


That is because they allow you to, not because you have some right as an American to go wherever you like and do whatever you please.  If they don't want you, or your religions, or your culture, or your economics there then stay the fuck out and leave them alone.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Prayer will not stop the killing, only action will.  Even the act of teaching and talking to the enemy, but not hiding on ones knees and asking some invisible force to act in place of you.
That is just cowardly and ineffective.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 5, 2015)

PMH, who wishes all of humanity, which he considers including himself as vermin on earth, eliminated, is simply not part of any relevant conversation.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


Oh ye of little faith, like all the rest.  Responding to evil with evil means neither of you are moral. If you yourself become savage when presented with savagery, you've lost.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> PMH, who wishes all of humanity, which he considers including himself as vermin on earth, eliminated, is simply not part of any relevant conversation.


Humanity is a disease.  Look around eh?


----------



## Pop23 (Feb 5, 2015)

> That is because they allow you to, not because you have some right as an American to go wherever you like and do whatever you please.  If they don't want you, or your religions, or your culture, or your economics there then stay the fuck out and leave them alone.



Believe me, Americans have often gone where they were not invited.

It's because if those you have the freedom to write drivel on the interwebs.

Gee, you and your ISIS buddies lose again.


----------



## paulitician (Feb 5, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Americans should be fully exposed to the videos ISIS releases. It's a real shame censorship has become the 'new-norm' in America today. Shame on YouTube and the rest, who consistently choose censorship. People can learn something from seeing these videos. They need to listen and and see what these people are saying and doing.
> ...



No Government/Corporate Media outlet is showing the video. The video is about 10 to 12 minutes long in its entirety. The Execution is only the last 2 minutes or so. You can find the video, but it's pretty difficult. 

No Government/Corporate Media outlet is showing it. They've chosen censorship. And that's not the American Way. American Citizens are not children who need to be led around like cattle, being told what to think. They should be fully exposed to all information.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

Pop23 said:


> > That is because they allow you to, not because you have some right as an American to go wherever you like and do whatever you please.  If they don't want you, or your religions, or your culture, or your economics there then stay the fuck out and leave them alone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Killing people on the other side of the planet doesn't protect my freedom.  That's the lie we tell the robots that eat and shit, don't be that dumb.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



I did not hesitate to protect my loved one when confronted with evil.  I used the butt but was quite ready to have pulled the trigger.  He blinked, I did not.
For decades devout people who did pray were not save against the evil being carried out.  
I spent year trying bring about a peace.  Force was what eventually brought and end to the fighting.  People on all sides are still struggling to prevent a repeat, not always effective but better than the total chaos and violence being unleashed.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


An end to the fighting isn't peace.  ISIS is none of our business, period.


----------



## hadit (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



That's a policy decision that comes down to which approach ultimately keeps the citizens the safest does it not?  The government has the right and responsibility to wage war if necessary.  No one argues against that.  My personal opinion on the matter really is moot.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 5, 2015)

paulitician said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



the whole video was 22 minutes and 32 seconds, Fox did air it, 2 minutes of which was the actual execution by fire.  You can also find the video on the internet.  It is mostly in arabic but the graphic visuals are clear enough.  The execution begins around 16 minutes 30 seconds.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

hadit said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


How does ISIS on the other side of the planet threaten the US?  Oh wait, they don't.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


Nothing like watching the propaganda that they want you to see.  How very morbid, and I'm sure you all love it.  BTW, it's ghoulish, to say the least.


----------



## paulitician (Feb 5, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



I haven't seen it available at Fox News or any other Government/Corporate Media outlet. I saw some that showed a few censored excerpts of the end of the video. You have the Fox News link?


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



There will always be discourse, debate, disagreement, discontent and fighting of some sort.  It does not always have to lead to violence.
The idea of absolute peace is a pipe dream.  We have to live in the real world.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> How does ISIS on the other side of the planet threaten the US?  Oh wait, they don't.



Wow. Not just the regular kind of dumb...a whole other arena of dumb.
I suppose in 2000 you would have said the same thing about Al-Qaeda.


----------



## paulitician (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Obviously it's propaganda. But all Americans should be exposed to all propaganda. They shouldn't be exposed solely to American Government/Corporate Media propaganda. They need it all to get properly informed on issues.

An ignorant populace cannot make proper informed decisions. There is absolutely no reason why an Adult American shouldn't be able to view these videos if they choose to. Censorship is wrong. We as a Nation, are better than that.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> How does ISIS on the other side of the planet threaten the US?  Oh wait, they don't.


Haines and Sotloff were not American? Sotloff was Jewsih, so I guess that doesn't count, eh?


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 5, 2015)

paulitician said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


Fox News video I posted yesterday in post #155. Here it is again.  Burning starts at 17:45. You can move the c
cursor there. paulitician 

WARNING EXTREMELY GRAPHIC VIDEO ISIS burns hostage alive Latest News Videos Fox News


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



I've seen years of the same and even worse.  I don't care for scary movies but I am not scared by reality.  Angered, horrified but not scared by the visual of war and death.  They became the norm for far too many years.

You sometimes have to be aware of reality before you are really motivated to take action.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


I am well-aware of the fact that they burned a man to death, so why would I watch the video of said thing, their propaganda, unless I was being morbid?  Do I need to watch a child being raped to know that children are raped?  What you put though your eyes you put in your mind, and what you put in your mind you have done yourself.  Keep that in mind.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


FYI, sometimes things happen in front of you that you have no control over. Aris2chat happens to have been a victim of such things, Mr Know It All. And you can't un-see something.


----------



## paulitician (Feb 5, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Hey thanks. I stand corrected. Kudos to Fox News. Showed some balls.


----------



## Pop23 (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > > That is because they allow you to, not because you have some right as an American to go wherever you like and do whatever you please.  If they don't want you, or your religions, or your culture, or your economics there then stay the fuck out and leave them alone.
> ...



Except for the fact that it does and has protected your freedoms....... Past and present.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



You might understand the concept of rape but not the actual violation and effect of rape without see it or the after effects of it.  Words in print alone cannot fully express what happens.  All your senses should be used the same way all knowledge of an incident or act of violence to fully motivate you to action.
War and the horrors of hate and violence need to be experienced in some way.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 5, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



It does not need to be watched in full every half hour or hour all day long but it should be available to those who want to understand and are prepared to watch the video.

still pictures alone do not give the whole story.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

Pop23 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


Nope, still lying.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> still pictures alone do not give the whole story.


Neither does this propaganda video...


----------



## Pop23 (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



They have murdered our citizens. 

You are wrong again


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


By damn, you're right! Nobody gave you your freedoms. Obama gave them to you,praise de lawd!.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

Pop23 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


Shit happens when you leave America.  Shall we go to war with every nation where an American was murdered, and they aren't even a nation now are they?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


Actually the Liberal Founders of this Liberal Nation did.  Liberal Men like me.  Don't believe the shit we feed the cannon fodder about Motherhood and Apple Pie.  That's just to get them to lay down their lives for our capitalist foreign policy.


----------



## Pop23 (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Yes you are

It's actually a good sign that you can openly admit your lies.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

Pop23 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


I lie about nothing, which is why you reject what I say.


----------



## paulitician (Feb 5, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



True. It's essential a populace get fully informed. Adult Americans can choose for themselves whether they want to view the material or not. All this Censorship going on, really is very disturbing. It's not what our Nation is about.


----------



## Pop23 (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



We should turn our backs and run like cowards?

You seem to enjoy being the middle man in the ISIS circle jerk. 

Bet you swallow too.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Actually the Liberal Founders of this Liberal Nation did.  Liberal Men like me.  Don't believe the shit we feed the cannon fodder about Motherhood and Apple Pie.  That's just to get them to lay down their lives for our capitalist foreign policy.


Slave owners?


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


And men like me enforced the founders aims to give pukes like you a voice, deadbeat.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

Meathead said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Actually the Liberal Founders of this Liberal Nation did.  Liberal Men like me.  Don't believe the shit we feed the cannon fodder about Motherhood and Apple Pie.  That's just to get them to lay down their lives for our capitalist foreign policy.
> ...


Life is full of contradictions eh, even glaring ones.  They gave them 3/5ths personhood, as property.  Isn't that enough?


----------



## Pop23 (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



See, you lied again


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


The Founders wanted me to have a vote, but not the pitchforks or the cannon fodder like yourself.  It's American history.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

Pop23 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


Nope, and get a new line, this one is old.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 5, 2015)

Pop23 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


PMH lies, his feet stink and he don't love Jesus.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 5, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



without seeing the video you do not fully understand what the pilot went through.  Simply saying he was burnt alive is insufficient.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


I really don't care what he went though and neither does he now.  When you watch evil, you become evil.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Jesus was insane, his family sure thought so, but the little dark-skinned Jew farmer had some interesting things to say, if he actually said them that is.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



.........it other words, it is the will of allah


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


Then you watched the SOTU? Shame upon you.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> I really don't care what he went though and neither does he now.  When you watch evil, you become evil.


I'm guessing you watch a lot of MSNC.


----------



## paulitician (Feb 5, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



It's not only about that. It's about seeing and listening to what these people are saying and doing. The video is actually like 22 minutes long. I mean, why is Jordan bombing Syria? It's a legit question.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

Meathead said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > I really don't care what he went though and neither does he now.  When you watch evil, you become evil.
> ...


Nope.  And not MSNBC either.  24-hour-news is for 24-hour-morons.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


Nope.  Never do.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


Do they believe they are doing God's Will?  Absolutely, and that's the very heart of the problem.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 5, 2015)

paulitician said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


Syria is where ISIS killed the pilot.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 5, 2015)

*Perhaps you guys need a little help understanding...so I will spell it out for you...*


----------



## paulitician (Feb 5, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Yes, but why does Jordan feel it has the right to bomb Syria?


----------



## Meathead (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


There goes your theory. I guess you got stupid some other way.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 5, 2015)

[QUOTE="paulitician, post: 10693424, member: 33063"

Yes, but why does Jordan feel it has the right to bomb Syria?[/QUOTE]ISIS, stupid question.


----------



## hadit (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



AQ didn't threaten the US either, until they did.  Radical Islamic extremists have made no secret of their desire to attack the US in any way they can.  Do you turn a blind eye while an organization with just such a desire gains strength and do nothing until they are strong enough to attack you?  It seems that the current POTUS is doing exactly that.


----------



## paulitician (Feb 5, 2015)

Meathead said:


> [QUOTE="paulitician, post: 10693424, member: 33063"
> 
> Yes, but why does Jordan feel it has the right to bomb Syria?


ISIS, stupid question.[/QUOTE]

How so? No bombing Syria, and the pilot would still be alive.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

hadit said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


It's dangerous world.  Are you going to run around killing everyone who doesn't like you just because they might be a threat one day in the future?  That's a very long list.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 5, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



ISIS threatens Jordan, and other middle east states.  It is like a virus that needs to be halted from spreading and eradicated.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated (Feb 5, 2015)

Kinda a fun response.  It's very Game of Thrones.  Isis gives this hostage to the red god, turns out he's Jordanian nobility, so King Abdullah murders his jihadist hostages and calls his banners.  I got my popcorn in the microwave. . . when's the incest?


----------



## Meathead (Feb 5, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > [QUOTE="paulitician, post: 10693424, member: 33063"
> ...



How so? No bombing Syria, and the pilot would still be alive.[/QUOTE]As would 100s of murderers. Don't ask stupid questions.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Why, is that any of our business?


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


Most of the world does not want to live under a bastardized caliphate but that is the eventual goal of ISIS.  Every land where muslims exist, even greenland and antarctica


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


So?  They are in the middle of nowhere and no threat to you at the moment.  Why is it your business to get in their business?


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



I have family that are threatened by the violence.  I've seen what groups like ISIS have done.  How they corrupt the faith they profess to be killing on behalf of.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


How, exactly, is your family threatened by ISIS on the other side of the damn planet?


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



You don't have family spread across the country or the world?  You have never moved to another town or country?  Every member of your extended family live in the same neighborhood as you?

I have family around the world.  I was not raised in the mid-west USA.  I've lived, worked or traveled to a good number of countries and filled a fair number of passports.  Why would you assume that I should not have family and loved ones in the middle east?

Do you really believe others might not also have family and loved ones in the region?  Do you believe americans or westerners do not live or work on that side of the "damn planet"?  We seen people from around the world try to illegally travel and join radical fighting groups over there.  Why should there not be people, beyond those with a death wish in the name of allah, that also are over there?

IYBUYA?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


Yet again, no specifics.  Where did you get the idea that you were allowed to, as a human being but mostly as a citizen of one nation, to go wherever you damned well pleased so therefore you have the right to stick your nose into the business of nations scattered across the globe?  I've traveled the world myself, what was open and mostly safe for Americans that is, and ISIS is none of your goddamned business, period.  Hate them all you like but they aren't at war with you, not yet anyway.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Specifics like the name of my parents, god parents, friends, etc.?  I list of every school, job, country I have lived or travel to?
Specifics like that should not be any of your damn business.  Personal information is not supposed to be disclosed on this or most forums.
There are people, friends, that know some of the "specifics" of my life.  You are not among my friends.  You should not even be asking or expecting specifics like that.
I have family on every continent with the exception of Antarctica and Australia, that I am aware of.

Not every poster on this forum actually live in the US or have US citizenship.

ISIS is my "damn" business and I have the right to question, study, comment and complain about it if I want to on this or any forum or media.  It is my "damn" business because I make it my business.

Why are you defending a despicable group that even other muslims are denouncing?  Why shouldn't it be the business of every thinking caring person?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


What gives you the right to go against them, over there?


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 5, 2015)

Jordan's gotta learn that this kind and gentle shit doesn't work.  Hanging was far too much like coddling in the circumstance.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 5, 2015)

Lets give Paint to ISIS...........

He'll talk them to death.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 5, 2015)

Back to the OP...........I agree and thank Jordan for executing the vermin in response.........I also commend them on increased air strikes in retaliation as well.

GOOD HUNTING GENTLEMEN.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 5, 2015)

Jordanian fighter jets strike hard at ISIS pay tribute to murdered pilot Fox News

Thursday's airstrikes came just hours after Jordan executed two militant prisoners in response to the killing of Kasseasbeh. But the pilot’s father told Reuters the two executions were not enough to avenge his son’s death.

"I want the state to get revenge for my son's blood through more executions of those people who follow this criminal group that shares nothing with Islam," Safi al-Kasseasbeh told Reuters.

*The returning fighter jets roared over Al-Kaseasbeh's hometown in southern Jordan as the king paid a condolence visit to the pilot's family, and the monarch, himself a former general and special forces commander, pointed at the planes as he sat next to the pilot's father.*

Abdullah has said Jordan's response "will be harsh because this terrorist organization is not only fighting us, but also fighting Islam and its pure values."


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 5, 2015)

I watched a CNN video of the Jordan's airstrikes. They did 20 strikes. 20? Is that a joke? A targeting cam showed one of the crosshairs and explosion shots. Missed. I'm smelling some BS going on around here.


----------



## Pop23 (Feb 5, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> I watched a CNN video of the Jordan's airstrikes. They did 20 strikes. 20? Is that a joke? A targeting cam showed one of the crosshairs and explosion shots. Missed. I'm smelling some BS going on around here.



Do you know how many airstrikes the (cough) coalition flys daily?

I heard they average 7 per day

Yeah, that'll do it


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 5, 2015)

Pop23 said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > I watched a CNN video of the Jordan's airstrikes. They did 20 strikes. 20? Is that a joke? A targeting cam showed one of the crosshairs and explosion shots. Missed. I'm smelling some BS going on around here.
> ...


Let's see here... 7 a day, I'm assuming everyday of the week, minus Sabbath, times all the days in a month, minus holidays. hmmm. Well then.


----------



## Pop23 (Feb 5, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...




Yep, that'll win an air only war.


----------



## Annie (Feb 5, 2015)

Pop23 said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > I watched a CNN video of the Jordan's airstrikes. They did 20 strikes. 20? Is that a joke? A targeting cam showed one of the crosshairs and explosion shots. Missed. I'm smelling some BS going on around here.
> ...


"They" being US and allies. That Jordan did 20 on their own is why the WH is going nuts.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 5, 2015)

Annie said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...


Report said we helped with the 20. Gave them targeting intelligence so they were sure not to miss those pesky ISIS people. (We're not suppose to call then Islamists.)


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


You'd best hope the chickens don't come home to roost, but they will.


----------



## Annie (Feb 5, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


Really? Let's see a link.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 5, 2015)

Annie said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > Annie said:
> ...


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > Annie said:
> ...


Code for?


----------



## paulitician (Feb 6, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Pretty disturbing what's going on over there. Basically the U.S. has encouraged and given the green light for any Nation in the world to go ahead and bomb Syria. It's a-free-for-all at this point. I mean, Syria is a sovereign nation. I'm pretty sure we wouldn't like another Nation declaring a green light for any nation in the world to go ahead and start bombing us. 

Jordan didn't have the right to bomb Syria. This type of free-for-all could come back to haunt many nations over there. Syria's rights as sovereign nation have not been respected.


----------



## paulitician (Feb 6, 2015)

Meathead said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


As would 100s of murderers. Don't ask stupid questions.[/QUOTE]

The Syrian Civil War is none of Jordan's business. It had no right to bomb a sovereign nation. Now it's provoked quite a mess for itself. The Royals could be in real trouble.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 6, 2015)

paulitician said:


> The Syrian Civil War is none of Jordan's business. It had no right to bomb a sovereign nation. Now it's provoked quite a mess for itself. The Royals could be in real trouble.


Both Syrian and the Ukraine are battle grounds for forces much larger than themselves.


----------



## paulitician (Feb 6, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



ISIS is the 'New Nazis', don't ya know. It's gonna take over the world any day now. Well, that's what the Warmongering Globalist Elites keep tellin everyone anyway. They gotta keep that Permanent War Machine rollin along.

Gotta convince the Sheeple to continue supporting Permanent War. I'm pretty sure after these 'New Nazis' are gone, they'll be quick to invent another 'New Nazis' Boogeyman. Stay tuned.


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 6, 2015)

Wow, this turned into a thread of liberal ignorance on display.  Complete with the clowns.


----------



## paulitician (Feb 6, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > The Syrian Civil War is none of Jordan's business. It had no right to bomb a sovereign nation. Now it's provoked quite a mess for itself. The Royals could be in real trouble.
> ...



Nah, the Russians, Iranians, and Assad would have already annihilated ISIS if the U.S. and Saudi Arabia hadn't meddled and armed them. It's all about 'Regime Change.' They wanted Assad out at all costs. The West and Saudi Arabia have sacrificed a whole lotta lives trying to kill him. 

But why do they want Assad out so badly? One would have to assume there's lots of cash and resources to be looted in Syria. There's no other explanation for why the West wanted him out so badly. The Globalist Elites must smell big money. And the Elites don't care how many innocents die in the process. They just want their cash. Period, end of story.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 6, 2015)

paulitician said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


The neocons drew up a plan to take out seven countries in five years. (There are numerous webpages about it.) I dislike the term neocon as I think it misses the bigger picture. Syria was second on the list, after Iraq of course. There are many strategic reasons removal of Assad would be a benefit for the civilized world but the U.S. is no longer the civilized world. We are a corrupt nation and our whole foreign policy is made by a few people looking to loot the rest of the world. I don't think they even consider themselves Americans, they are above that. And we are cannon fodder.


----------



## hadit (Feb 6, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Me?  Where did I say I was going to do that?  You're making enormous leaps of logic, no wonder you land so far from reality.


----------



## paulitician (Feb 6, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...



Well said. 'Cannon Fodder' really does sum it up perfectly. The NWO Globalist Elites don't see the world as individual sovereign nations. They see it as being a 'One World State', to be ruled by them. They don't see themselves as Americans, Brits, French, and so on. 

They've sacrificed so many innocent lives to kill Assad. But why? Answer is, there must be much cash and resources ripe for looting in Syria. They're certainly not doing it for 'Freedom & Democracy.'


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 6, 2015)

paulitician said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


I must have been in sixth grade or something when I learned about the Teapot Dome Scandal. It upset me quite a bit because broke the illusion I have been taught that American was infallible, we were made too well. But we came back from that. Now I am afraid there is no coming back. They say two hundred years for a country is about average. I just that is all we were, about average.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 6, 2015)

America has been long overdue for a serious reboot for some time now.  The Founders expected us to do such a thing, generations ago.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 6, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> America has been long overdue for a serious reboot for some time now.  The Founders expected us to do such a thing, generations ago.


Maybe after the next world war, not before.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 6, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > America has been long overdue for a serious reboot for some time now.  The Founders expected us to do such a thing, generations ago.
> ...


A fair bet, or after a massive biological event, mass death, etc.  Either way, it needs to happen, and soon.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 6, 2015)

paulitician said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



ISIS was a threat.  Jordan was part of an international coalition that had been trying to end the violence in Syria for years.  The flood of refugee, that stabilize Jordan, make it there business.  Jordan as part of the AL have sought to end the treats from Syria.
Jordan is not just any country with no skin in the game.  Jordan had a right to act, and react.
Politically, militarily, demographically, economically, humanitarianly, etc., the situation was a threat to Jordan.
These countries are no distant island scattered across the pacific.  Life is highly intertwined.  You are lucky if there is four degrees of separation at best.


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 6, 2015)

Your New Messiah told you He was out to fundamentally transform America.

Now you're seeing the transformation mature.

You'll get used to it - or be re-educated.

But the choice will be yours though limited to the two possibilities.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 6, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> Your New Messiah told you He was out to fundamentally transform America.
> 
> Now you're seeing the transformation mature.
> 
> ...


Obama, like Jesus, just a man.  Now you know.


----------



## paulitician (Feb 7, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Syria should have had a say. This free-for-all the U.S. has created, is wrong and probably unlawful. Syria is a sovereign nation. No nation has the right to just bomb it at will.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 7, 2015)

paulitician said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


Oh but they must bomb now that their bomber has been killed after bombing a nation that was not at war with them, and still isn't.


----------



## paulitician (Feb 8, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Yeah, it's another very sad mess. The U.S. has basically given the green light to any Nation that wants to bomb Syria. I mean, could you imagine a nation doing that to us? Pretty sure we wouldn't tolerate it. Syria's rights as a sovereign nation are being violated. These attacks on it are unlawful. 

I'm not saying the Jordanian pilot deserved what he got, but his Government is responsible for his death. Syria is not at war with Jordan. These bombings are unprovoked attacks. Jordan and others will have to pay a price at some point.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 8, 2015)

paulitician said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


The Syrian long ago lost the terror tory controlled by ISIS..............most of the Syrians have fled that region already...................Over HALF of the entire nation has had to Flee the violence associated with a WAR that has lasted over a decade.......................

So are you misinformed or ignorant to the fact that these countries are bombing an enemy of the Syrian GOV'T and not the GOV'T of SYRIA ITSELF...........

Now Obama and some Rhino's want to fund the FSA who want to overthrow Assad....................they are arming and training these people.............and weapons designated to them have fallen into ISIS hands.............

Are you prepared to complain at OBAMA that you bitch about now.


----------



## paulitician (Feb 8, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



The U.S./West  and Saudi Arabia were the main financial backers of ISIS. It was all about 'Regime Changing' Assad. But why do they want Assad dead so badly? What did he ever do to the U.S. and the West? 

The only logical conclusion is that there must be much riches in Syria to be plundered by the Western Globalist Elites. They're desperate to get their hands on Syria. There has to be a reason. And it's not 'Freedom & Democracy.'


----------



## MaryL (Feb 8, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> All morally blind people do.  But hey, bin Laden got what he wanted thanks to people like you.  Congrats on that.


Nahh. You missed the  point and the bigger picture here  Dr. Strangelove. Muslims are such assh*les and put bombs on little girls and burn innocent people to death. Who is the morally blind one here?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 8, 2015)

MaryL said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > All morally blind people do.  But hey, bin Laden got what he wanted thanks to people like you.  Congrats on that.
> ...


Being moral means seeing the evil all True Believers do.  It's not that faith, it's the mentality, and the cure is Liberalism, something you probably reject.  The only reason the Christians aren't slaughtering in the name of Jesus, burning witches, and stoning homosexuals is because their faith has been turned into a Name Only faith, and that is what needs to happen to Islam for us to all get along.  How that happens is up to the Muslims, no one else can do it and you don't kill an idea with bullets and bombs.  You are focused on the small evil, not the larger one.  I don't wet the bed every time something goes boom, that's part of the process and entirely expected.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 8, 2015)

paulitician said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


There are lots of monsters in the world but we have no business being in the Middle East fighting their fights.


----------



## MaryL (Feb 8, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Blah blah blah. We both can be moral and nice and civilized, ISIS, not so much. Maybe you are right, but I think we have to absolutely slaughter muslim extremist, it is a vicious cycle I know. They went down that road, we need to finish  what they started. Like Japan and Germany started WWII, we didn't have to many qualms finishing them, either. Along those lines. We didn't tolerate them, we ended them.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 8, 2015)

MaryL said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


Those were nations, these are just radicals.  You are fighting ghosts.  Kill them here and they reappear somewhere else.  ISIS is an idea.  Those you go to war with with batter ideas, not bombs and bullets.  Ideas are bulletproof.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Feb 8, 2015)

I agree with the OP.  The ONLY proper way to take on the evil of shithead idiology like ISIS is to eradicate them entirely.

NOTICE, this is NOT a religious war.  Even other Muslims see the need to stomp out dangerous evil shit like ISIS.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 8, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



try to keep up-----at this time the  caliphate slobs are holding
land and people and weapons


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 8, 2015)

IlarMeilyr said:


> I agree with the OP.  The ONLY proper way to take on the evil of shithead idiology like ISIS is to eradicate them entirely.
> 
> NOTICE, this is NOT a religious war.  Even other Muslims see the need to stomp out dangerous evil shit like ISIS.


It's a war you can't win, which is why you keep trying and losing.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 8, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


Not only am I up to speed, I can see the past, the present, and the future, just like they can.  You, only the present.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Feb 8, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with the OP.  The ONLY proper way to take on the evil of shithead idiology like ISIS is to eradicate them entirely.
> ...



We can't win because you CLAIM it is unwinnable?

Sorry.  But you lack credibility and credentials.

And some fights need to be fought regardless of steep odds. 

Winston Churchill understood that.  It''s not surprising that you wouldn't.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 8, 2015)

IlarMeilyr said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...


He fought nations, you are fighting ideology.  One you can win against with tanks and guns, one you cannot, which is why the last two wars have been lost.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 8, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



have you ever heard of orbital hallucinosis?


----------



## MaryL (Feb 8, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with the OP.  The ONLY proper way to take on the evil of shithead idiology like ISIS is to eradicate them entirely.
> ...


Why does your avatar show you are off line? Islam went down this hateful road, just like Hirohito bombed Pearl Harbor. Perhaps it's fate or karma that Islam get's it's phony ass kicked. Muslims blew up a thousand year old  Buddhist shrine in Afghanistan, they have no respect for rights of others and that is what Islam is all about,  all they want is submission, that is what Islam MEANS. I will never submit to this imaginary flying spaghetti monster of Islam, . NEVER.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Feb 8, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Wrong again.  First of all, I am not fighting at all.  Secondly, when Winnie fought, he did not fight any nations, in reality.  He had his nation's fighting forces fighting against the armed forces of some other nations.  Thirdly, nobody (not counting you lolberals who speak with the group-speak imprecision you demonstrate so clearly) is saying we should fight an ideology.  Again, we propose fighting the ENEMY which consists of those scumbags who engage in vile evil atrocity in the misbegotten name of their religious beliefs and ideology.

Enemies CAN indeed be defeated.

You remain wrong in every respect.


----------



## MaryL (Feb 8, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


So who's side are you on, Strangelove? Islam started this long strange trip we are on. They didn't need to start this crapola, but they kidnap girls in Africa, strap bombs on little girls, hurt innocent people. If there really truly was a Allah, he would have struck down ISIS with thunderbolts and plagues. I will never submit to the likes of these psychopaths. You can, just do whatever.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 8, 2015)

IlarMeilyr said:


> I agree with the OP.  The ONLY proper way to take on the evil of shithead idiology like ISIS is to eradicate them entirely.
> 
> NOTICE, this is NOT a religious war.  Even other Muslims see the need to stomp out dangerous evil shit like ISIS.



Even an ISIS cleric denounced what happened to the Jordanian pilot.  No real muslim is in support of the criminal horrors the ISIS are committing.
56 missions in 3 days and Jordan is not done.  ISIS is an abomination to Islam and the world.
Muslims clerics have shut their own mosques in the some place because of recruitment and cell being form.  Arabs state are eager for a ground force and heavy artillery to cut a wound to the heart of ISIS and Kurds take 30% of the towns and villages back from around kobani.


----------



## MaryL (Feb 8, 2015)

I don't know what islam is anymore. All I see is the bad things they are doing to us non Muslims. I want them to stop, and if it comes to using napalm or nukes to stop them, I accept that. They started this vicious cycle. I don't know were it will end.  But we have to step up and retaliate with extreme force, because that is what it will take.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 8, 2015)

MaryL said:


> I don't know what islam is anymore. All I see is the bad things they are doing to us non Muslims. I want them to stop, and if it comes to using napalm or nukes to stop them, I accept that. They started this vicious cycle. I don't know were it will end.  But we have to step up and retaliate with extreme force, because that is what it will take.


You, are as evil as they are, and just as blind.


----------

